# Rare Opportunity to Own This Fishing Paradise



## vvmcwilliams

*FISHING PARADISE! This one of a kind property is located on Turtle Bay with access to West Matagorda and Tres Palacios Bays. *The 300 ft. private pier includes 2 LED Green Lights, fish cleaning table, dock for your boat and benches to watch the sunset. *2 lots across the street are included. Nearly one acre of land and this amazing house*. Hit me up for more information. FULLY FURNISHED. Hit me up for more information 281-889-1442.
424 Jensen Drive, Palacios TX 77465


----------

